# Rote Kleinlebewesen im Teichwasser



## 8er-moni (28. Aug. 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und komm gleich mit einer Frage zu Euch!

Unser Schwimmteich (Folie, darauf Kiesschüttung; ca. 260m², max. Tiefe 1,90 m; Wasserreinigung mit Pumpe in eine höher gelegene Schilfkläranlage):

Seit ein paar Tagen beunruhigen mich diese "roten Wolken" im Teichwasser - Ihr wisst doch sicher was das ist!? Vielen Dank für eine Info.

oops Sorry, ich schaff es nicht, das Bild hier größer zu zeigen oops


----------



## Digicat (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Rote Kleinlebewesen im Teichwasser*

Servus Moni

Herzlich Willkommen Landsfrau 

Leider kann ich auf dem Foto diese Wolken/Tiere nicht identifizieren 

Beschreib doch mal diese Wolken ... Größe ... schnelle/langsame Bewegungen ... wo im Teich (Ufernähe, tiefes/flaches Wasser) ... bei Bachlaufmündung ... usw. 

Und das mit dem Foto wird schon passen, hast es eben so vergrößert, das es die wenigen Pixel hat ... ansonst gilt für Fotos


Jpg (Jpeg) als Dateiformat
max. 1000 x 1000 Pixel
240 Kb Dateigröße

Und .... ganz wichtig ... zeige uns doch mal deinen Schwimmteich


----------



## 8er-moni (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Rote Kleinlebewesen im Teichwasser*

Hallo Helmut ... Du Namensvetter meines GG 

Danke für Dein herzliches Willkommen! Irgendwie kommt es mir sehr spanisch vor, dass das mit einem größeren Foto nicht klappt - ich bin in einigen Foren (Pflanzenforen) unterwegs, und hatte da noch nie Probleme  - Na, wieder mal eine neue Herausforderung 

Also zu den "Viecherln": Das sind winzige Teilchen, kleiner als Flöhe, sie sind korallenrot und können schwimmen 

Diese Wolken sind aus hunderten (wenns reicht) dieser Tierchen zusammengesetzt - und verändert dauernd langsam die Form; mal ists eine Kugel, dann wieder schlierenförmig. Mit Vorliebe halten sie sich im tiefen Wasser in der Nähe des Auslaufes der Schilfkläranlage auf - ca. 1m entfernt, wo das Wasser über eine ca. 1m hoch gelegene Rinne ins Wasser plätschert!

... und sind scheinbar bevorzugtes Futter von Oimeln 

Kennst Di aus :beeten:beeten:beeten

PS: Foto vom Schwimmteich kommen, sobald ich das mit der Größe in den Griff gekriegt habe    - vasprooochen!


----------



## Digicat (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Rote Kleinlebewesen im Teichwasser*



> Kennst Di aus :beeten:beeten:beeten


Na ... oops

Wos san Oimeln


----------



## 8er-moni (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Rote Kleinlebewesen im Teichwasser*

 Oimeln sind __ Molche http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teichmolch


----------



## Digicat (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Rote Kleinlebewesen im Teichwasser*


De kenn i 



 

Kannst ja auch in meinem Album ein bisserl stöbern


----------



## 8er-moni (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Rote Kleinlebewesen im Teichwasser*

OK, da hab ich ja wieder Aufklärungsarbeit geleistet 

toll Na, in Deinem Teich tummelt sich ja auch so einiges - inkl. Du  

Ob jetzt noch irgendwer meine roten Viecher erkennen kann????? 

Ich stell jetzt mal den link hier rein - in der Hoffnung, dass das Foto dann größer wird:


----------



## Digicat (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Rote Kleinlebewesen im Teichwasser*

Ja, die Dialekte ... Salzburg ... is doch a bisserl weiter weg, bin ja in NÖ zu Hause 

Ja, da hat sich bzw. wahrscheinlich noch immer, sehr viel immer getan 
Aber der Schwimmteich ist Geschichte, wir sind weg gezogen.

Und ... deine "Roten" könnten Zuckmückenlarven sein 

Liebe Grüsse nach Berndorf/Salzburg aus dem leider schon regnerischen Grünbach/Schneeberg
Helmut


----------



## wp-3d (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Rote Kleinlebewesen im Teichwasser*

Hi Moni,

das sind Wasserflöhe, eine Biologische Kläranlage in deinem Teich.
http://www.aquarium-kosmos.de/inhalt/29/der-gemeine-wasserfloh-daphnia-pulex-pulex


----------



## 8er-moni (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Rote Kleinlebewesen im Teichwasser*

Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe, Helmut  - aber warum kann ich denn die Fotos nicht groß direkt hier in den Text reinkopieren??? oops

Ist das hier nur als Anhang möglich??????

Danke für Dein Lob zur Bildqualität oops


----------



## Digicat (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Rote Kleinlebewesen im Teichwasser*

Ja ist nur als Anhang erwünscht, denn es gibt doch noch einige die nicht mit DSL unterwegs sind ... da wirds dann doch auch sehr langsam für die User.

Gern geschehen  und die Bilder sind wirklich hervorragend 
Lassen noch einiges an Ausschnitten zu 

Mit welcher Cam fotografierst du ... Nikon oder Sony


----------



## 8er-moni (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Rote Kleinlebewesen im Teichwasser*

Hi Werner!

Vielen Dank für Deine Info - da war ich ja mit meiner Bezeichnung "wie Flöhe" gar nicht so weit entfernt 

Also sinds Nützlinge - sehr gut  - das freut mich sehr - ich hoffe nur, sie überleben irgendwie unsre nächstjährige "Teichauspump-Aktion" - da wir durch das Hagelunwetter Unmengen von Laub am Boden haben und das Teichwasser nur leider sehr trüb geworden ist.

@ Helmut! Danke nochmals - na, da kann ich ja lang herumwurschteln! 

Wie hast Du denn die Bilder verkleinert - bzw. den Ausschnitt gemacht? 

Ich verwende die Sony Cybershot 7.2 - für Makros ist sie recht gut!!!!


----------



## Digicat (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Rote Kleinlebewesen im Teichwasser*

Teichauspump-Aktion 

Entleert Ihr immer den ganzen Teich jährlich 

Bin schon gespannt auf die Bilder vom Teich


----------



## 8er-moni (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Rote Kleinlebewesen im Teichwasser*

Neeeeeiiiiiiiin, den Teich entleeren wir nicht jährlich! Seit 1992 haben wir das erst 2x gemacht! Nur der Not gehorchend und nicht dem eignen Triebe 

Bis morgen dann


----------



## Digicat (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Rote Kleinlebewesen im Teichwasser*

Tschüss, bis morgen
und :muede


----------

